# 2173 Cap



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

There are total 54 applications received by CIC under 2173.

Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

Is it filling up so fast or slow? and What do you guys think when its expected to shoot up? August, September?

I am worried about the cap but the earliest i can file my application is august end.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

For everyone reference on cap update. Got this from ciccanada & sharing to everyone. No one knows when each cap can filled up. A bit slow but at least we do have some reference & chance for others to expedite there applications..


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

tremor said:


> For everyone reference on cap update. Got this from ciccanada & sharing to everyone. No one knows when each cap can filled up. A bit slow but at least we do have some reference & chance for others to expedite there applications..
> 
> 
> View attachment 25521


Right, its 54, so looks like its very slow. but hard to believe


----------



## abhishek82 (Mar 13, 2014)

check the latest status on FSW 2014 global spreadsheet..that will give you a better picture...CIC site gives data week per week of the recieved applications 

search on google for FSW 2014 global spreadsheets

Also i would advice everyone to update their data so that we can get a much fairer picture


----------

